# From Central MN? Your help is needed!



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi. I have a friend who knows someone who had to go to a senior care center. Her cat is living on the porch. This friend has found people to 'adopt' it but they live in the cities. 

There is no transportation until the 24th. It would be a shame for this cat to be on a cold porch for that long so I was wondering if you knew anyone heading towards the cities sooner than the 24th. If not the cat may be living with me for a while. And I have a large litter of fosters. It would be best to get this cat down to the cities asap given the situation. Any help is very much appreciated and I will even give the driver some money just for the help. Thanks guys


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Where in Central MN? I'm in the cities but if it's not too far I may be able to pick the kitty up and bring it back.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Where in Central MN? I'm in the cities but if it's not too far I may be able to pick the kitty up and bring it back.


It needs to go from Nisswa to the cities...


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Oooh Nisswa is a 2 hour drive from St. Paul. I would not mind doing it but the only thing is that I don't have time to do a 4 hour trip tonight and I'm leaving tomorrow for the weekend. I REALLY don't want that baby to freeze, I feel bad.  I'll tell you what, if you can't find someone by Monday, PM me and I should have time to do it Monday night.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Oooh Nisswa is a 2 hour drive from St. Paul. I would not mind doing it but the only thing is that I don't have time to do a 4 hour trip tonight and I'm leaving tomorrow for the weekend. I REALLY don't want that baby to freeze, I feel bad.  I'll tell you what, if you can't find someone by Monday, PM me and I should have time to do it Monday night.


I know it's a long drive. That's why I was hoping someone would be headed there soon and she could ride with  I might have someone. They responded to my facebook post saying they were going that way. But that's all so we should see soon. He's not a huge animal person but he's my sons kinship partner. (Mentor) He does a lot of sports with his kids so that may be why he's going down. I also have an email out to a bunch of people from the shelter. Fingers crossed!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow it's so nice such caring people here willing to drive such a long distance to make sure a cat does not freeze. Bless you and thanks for being so kind!!


----------

